# Booter sur W7 HDD externe sur Parallels Desktop



## Joaquim95 (5 Août 2017)

Bonjours, 

J'ai actuellement un HDD externe avec windows 7 dessus avec tout mes donnés professionnels (utilisation car ordinateur professionnel bloqué de partout donc obliger de créer un HDD externe pour pouvoir installer d'autre application que celle de mon entreprise ) et je voudrais savoir si il serait possible de bosser dessus depuis parallels desktop ? 


Merci de votre aide d'avance !


----------

